# pics from S.A.B.A shoot May 23 & 24th 2010



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

Her are some pics from our recent Southern Alberta Bowhunters Assc annual outdoor shoot held near Beaver Mines.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

"Lost arrow" there in the background?....lol....great looking range


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks for sharing your photos, great looking range. noted it was your annual outdoor shoot. i bet you all enjoyed it before getting back indoors again. incidently i have never had the opportunity to shoot indoors. do you set up a 3d indoor range?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Great pictures*

Thanks for sharing the pictures. Beautifull country to have a 3d shoot.

Looked challenging.
DB


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

minnie3 said:


> thanks for sharing your photos, great looking range. noted it was your annual outdoor shoot. i bet you all enjoyed it before getting back indoors again. incidently i have never had the opportunity to shoot indoors. do you set up a 3d indoor range?


Yes, during our winter months we have alot of indoor tournaments. It's gotten to the point that you could go to a shoot every weekend.


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

Daniel Boone said:


> Thanks for sharing the pictures. Beautifull country to have a 3d shoot.
> 
> Looked challenging.
> DB


It was a great shoot,useally our May long weekend weather is terrible but this year it was awesome. It was a challenging course with shots like the deer that I "X"ed,I shot him for 57yrds uphill. There was also 2 geese set on a pond shore that you shot from the woods through a tiny opening and they were at 28 yards.


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

*More S.A.B.A pics*

















this particular shot was a wolf at 34 yards through a maze of limbs.








This pic here is of Dennis Meyer who is the Canadian distributor for Predator Camo. As Dennis was about to shoot this uphill shot at a caribou (27yrds) a mule deer stepped out behind the target. Luckily Dennis made a good shot on the target.








This is a pic of the Goose shot from hell. You had to shoot through a tiny opening at them (28 yrds)...there were a "few" lost arrows.


----------

